# Greddy Turbo Timer Help Install



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am posting this for a friend since his internet is currently down right now. Well anyways, he bought a greddy turbo timer for dirt cheap and he was wondering since Greddy doesnt make a plug and play harness for the s14 with SR20DET he was wondering if one from say Blitz or HKS will work with his 240sx.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

there is a plug and play harness for the greddy turbo time. check out jgy.cc


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

That doesnt help me because its not 240 specific and the timer harness is not plug and play


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well they sold me a harnes that tapped right into mine with now problems. call them and see what they say.


----------

